# Your plans for Next Year?



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Just wondering what everybody is planning? I am planning on getting to 13 maybe 12.5 stone and really tone up:thumb: And of course get as fit as I can.


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

13.5-14 stone for me and reduce body fat%


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

just keep doing the same thing... works for me and the ladies love it...why change!

:lol:


on a more serious note, I need my rota cuff fixed, and I would like to be able to run again, but I don't see that happening....I would at least like to be able to walk up a hill without being in pain!

:thumb:


----------



## alipman (May 10, 2007)

I have been running 3 times a week for the last two years and will switch my long Sunday run to being during the week and use Sunday for Mountain biking.

Definitely continue to get fitter and remain injury free.

Also enter a few races and do a half marathon.


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

The Cueball said:


> just keep doing the same thing... works for me and the ladies love it...why change!
> 
> :lol:
> 
> ...


:lol: Me slimming down seems to be driving the young ladies up here wild:lol:


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Ross said:


> :lol: Me slimming down seems to be driving the young ladies up here wild:lol:


skinny Ross... new car.... it's all good mate... enjoy, and keep up the good work...

:thumb:


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Not skinny but built like a tank:thumb:


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Ross said:


> Not skinny but built like a tank:thumb:


pfffft easy now schwarzenegger



:lol:


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

The Cueball said:


> pfffft easy now schwarzenegger
> 
> 
> 
> :lol:


No fruity Austrian accent here:lol:


----------



## JamesGarner (Jan 29, 2007)

Don't know:wall:

Loads of people are starting to say i don't need to lose any more weight, 
but to me ive still far to much of a gut although i don't know how much is excessive skin

nearly lost 10 stone which is what i always had in my head i wanted to lose but now im nearly there i dont know how much lower to go still 3 stone over ideal but i cant see me getting to that as id rather carry more muscle

Always wanted to lose the fat for a year then drop the amount of cardio and try and focus more on a decent bulk 
going to stick with weight loss until feb (one year since i started) then have a rethink


----------



## Claireeyy (Jul 20, 2009)

I want to build up more cardio and more training to be able to take part in a couple fights next year.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

James, if you switch to weights, you will bulk up and still lose fat...

it's a myth that you can't slim down while doing weights...CV on it's own is a loonng way to lose fat....

I stick to compound movements and have a pretty brutal circuit mapped out... 

:thumb:


----------



## chunkytfg (Feb 1, 2009)

I want to drop at least another 3 stone by 1st july to get me to under 15st

1st July I've entered a small event called 'The Outlaw'! Only a small day out in the form of a 2.4mile swim followed by a 112mile bike followed by just a marathon!


----------



## Lump (Nov 6, 2008)

Planning on finishing the plan I started last year :lol:


----------



## dubber (Oct 2, 2011)

To win the lottery


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

http://www.tour-transalp.de/index.php?id=265&L=1


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

Wanna get back to 8.5 stone again which I was couple years ago.

Also wanna sort some other issues out, which I aint posting on here...


----------



## ben.beesley (Aug 27, 2011)

Get fit again, clean the car, buy loads more products & bring up my beautiful son (yet to be born little bugger is overdue!) have a good Christmas and new year everybody!!


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

Yep 13 stone for me too, currently 11 stone 6lbs.


----------



## President Swirl (Oct 23, 2011)

As is the way, i will promise much but follow through on little. The same horrid road of drudgery, and pointlessness awaits. Maybe then the cold hand of death will remove me from this neverending spiral of hell. At least my optimism has improved though. And no, i don't really do new year's eve, why pay £ 345,678,902 for a taxi after playing sardines at the bar, and forcing small talk with boring drunks. Woooooooooooow! it's a different year the day after! so, who gives a toss? it will happen anyway. Now, where are my slippers?


----------



## pringle_addict (Jan 2, 2008)

Set myself a nice challenge next year - The Pathfinder March - 46.6 Miles in one day - a 4:00am start and must finish by midnight.

Been walking for a few years now (and feet really hurt boom, boom) and been doing kettlebells for about 4 months now to build up, but have got lots and lots and lots of training to do in the new year to be able to do this challenge in June.


----------



## Killahertz (Mar 8, 2007)

Advanced (or at least via intermediate advanced) bodybuilding, by which I mean a shift from an all-over routine to muscle-group specific. 

Continue to evolve my speed walk technique - maybe post a white paper on it - and learn to fast jog as an addition for periodic HIIT sessions. 

Continue to improve diet and supplementation, perhaps even study sports nutrition at an academic level.

Oh, and maybe have a word with Nike about sponsorship. I've come to admire, understand and 'live' by their 'Just Do It' ethos.


----------



## Roody262 (Mar 6, 2010)

Hit the gym 3-4 times a week focusing on heavy compound lifts and just eat like there no tomorrow untill about May time. Then cut my diet down and clean it up and start doing some extra cardio to loose any excess I may have built up by then. 

Currently 6ft and about 14st, like to be around 14 1/2 st but a lot more toned than I am right now. 

Gymspiration will come from watching the scene from 'Thor' where Chris Hemsworth takes his top off, top physique!


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

Surviving....


:thumb:


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

Continue my powerlifting; bring my body fat down by adding some extra half hour cardio 3 times a week.

Reach single lift goals then keep going!

*Deadlift: 500LB

Squat: 500LB

Bench Press: 330LB*

I ultimately want to do a 500LB Bench Press but it looks like this is an elite weight which might be beyond my ability, but i will keep trying to increase the lift & train on :thumb:

*Over the next two years: Study for the Microsoft Certified IT Professional (MCITP), Cisco CCNA, CCNA Security & hope to pass the exams!*

Wanted to also have a go at astrophysics...One day :thumb:

And just Live life  :thumb:


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

I am going for 12 stone:thumb:


----------



## bradfordfabia (Jun 14, 2008)

2012 is going to be a big year for me, getting married and going to lose weight. January cutting back on things I eat and start to walk more. In March I am moving in with my Fiancée and she lives 30 mins walk from work so will be walking to and from work everyday. I am 5ft3 and weigh nearly 13st so looking to lose nearly 4st.


----------



## ads2k (Jul 12, 2006)

Get my first century ride (100miles not km's done plenty of 100km's) under my belt and then complete 10 or so sportives as well as doing the commute to work more and training miles in between.

Should see my fitness level improve and hopefully some weight along the way ...


----------



## Bod42 (Jun 4, 2009)

Do 9 months more of Power/Strength training and continue to gain weight/muscle at a slow rate.

Hit Stronglift hard after Xmas and finish the program, then move onto Madcow and then move on to 5/3/1 full body and then 5/3/1. Need to smash Stronglift and get everything I can from it.

Hit the following Weights.
1.5 x Body Weight Bench = 157.5kg
2.0 x Body Weight Squat = 210kg
2.5 x Body Weight Deadlift = 262.5
1.0 x Body Weight Shoulder Press = 105kg

Then either enter a Raw Power Lifting Comp or move to a strength routine but with an extra componant of size training thrown in and get in shape for summer slimming back down to 95-100kg depending where I am when I start the diet.

Get a prowler or sled and start working in sprint training and do hill sprints a few times a week so if I decide to start rugby again I'm conditioned enough to start practising again without dieing.


----------

